# The Beauty of a Random Hookup



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

Oh hey UberPeople, it's me again with another installment of, "What I See Driving Nights" lol

As always TL;DR at the bottom 

So I'm picking up from Stage AE (concert venue) here in Pittsburgh this past weekend as a show is letting out. I'm looking for John (or whatever his name was I can't remember). There he is, pass him on the curb and he runs over near the side entrance of the building.

John: *Mildly drunk* "Hey..I'm going to Squirrel Hill Sports Bar.."

Me: "Ok" *typing in location, there it is*

*Some light small talk as I start to turn the 4-ways off, shift into reverse etc*

I look in front of me as I'm checking traffic and I now see some random Asian chick walking across the front drivers side and cross over towards the passenger side.

My keenly trained eye knows where this is heading as I see the arm start to extend and *LOCK* lol

Girl: "Hey where..where are you going?" (Also drunk but not wasted)

I open the rear passenger window so she can talk to him. She sticks her head in the passenger area behind me and she's like an inch from his face, the awkward hook-up energy fills the air with it's early 20's aged vibe.

John: "Hey..where are you headed? Do you want to come with? Trying to hang out tonight?"

Girl: "Where are you going? What are you trying to do?"

John: "I'm going to Squirrel Hill Sports Bar. You know just trying to drink and party if you want to join."

*Make out sounds behind me*

Omg people lol ****** come on. Keep in mind I'm just like sitting near the venue, this is a magical scene. I don't give a sh*t either way just bring her or don't, let's get moving man.

John: "So you trying to come hang out? Where do you want to go?"

Girl: "Southside, Jack's"

John: "Alright let's go to Jack's come on (I open the door for her), hey man can we go to Jack's?"

On our way he gets her name (finally lol) and asks where she lives blah blah. Some more making out on the way there then I finally drop them off.

Uber makes dreams come true lol


TL;DR: Dude brought along some random chick in his Uber ride and they headed to the bar together aka sure hookup.


----------



## Zanrok (Jan 25, 2016)

lol the stories are priceless sometimes.


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

I'm sure some hook ups have occurred in Uber Pool rides


----------



## ADX (Nov 22, 2015)

One time I drove a female pax to her friend with benefit and it was uberpool. The other guy kept trying to get her to go "up to my apartment for a drink." But they exchanged numbers so you can probably guess what happens afterwards.

Also protip: Have Marvin Gaye's "Let's Get It On" on your phone/ipod/cd. I always play it when pax start making out. Easy 5 stars/tips


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2016)

Thats why I dont work at night. ****ing creeps and horny ass people.


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

Artin said:


> Thats why I dont work at night. ****ing creeps and horny ass people.


Like the drunk weird a** dude that wanted me to come inside to Google the name of the character from Nickelodeon's "Doug" that we couldn't remember. He was drunk af I just kept him talking and tried to distract him. Not the first time someone invited me in, no thanks.



nickd8775 said:


> I'm sure some hook ups have occurred in Uber Pool rides


 Don't have it here but I'm sure you're right, it's like speed dating on a drunk bus.



ADX said:


> One time I drove a female pax to her friend with benefit and it was uberpool. The other guy kept trying to get her to go "up to my apartment for a drink." But they exchanged numbers so you can probably guess what happens afterwards.
> 
> Also protip: Have Marvin Gaye's "Let's Get It On" on your phone/ipod/cd. I always play it when pax start making out. Easy 5 stars/tips


 She must be popular lol


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

I was invited to join a group that I just dropped off at a restaurant. I was hungry and Uber was slow. They were a group of fun drunks in their 20s and I guess they thought I was awesome because I sang along to their top 40 music. They told me to order anything and paid for my meal. In return for the nice tip, I took them home for free. $8 fare, 300% tip.


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

MikesUber said:


> lol hey if they actually seem legit/non-crazies and we're going to a diner or something I might do that. Free food


They were going to TGI Fridays. They were so nice to spend triple their fare on my dinner that I offered to take them home for free. I'd get maybe 5 bucks from their return fare and I don't need to let Uber get another safe ride fee when they treated me so well.


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

nickd8775 said:


> They were going to TGI Fridays. They were so nice to spend triple their fare on my dinner that I offered to take them home for free. I'd get maybe 5 bucks from their return fare and I don't need to let Uber get another safe ride fee when they treated me so well.


Man TGIFridays I would be all over that lol haven't been there in forever. Good decision


----------

